# Medicals - will my condition be a problem?



## salas (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello dear users of this nice forum,

I've been stalking here for a while and I decided to register today.
I want to post my first thread asking you guys a question.


I have a condition called Gilbert's Syndrome. Despite the "scary" name, this thing does nothing for me other than elevating my bilirubin levels and make me look like I have hep 

Gilbert's syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gilbert's disease: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia

Here are some facts about it:

*Treatment*
No treatment is necessary for Gilbert's disease.

*Outlook (Prognosis)
*Jaundice may come and go throughout life. It is more likely to appear during illnesses such as colds. It does not cause health problems, but it can confuse the results of tests for jaundice.

*Possible Complications*
There are no known complications.

So, considering this is harmless and this thing is not supposed to cause any issues that would lead me to burden Medicare, do you guys think this could be a problem?

I have done all types of tests, including many different blood tests (HIV, hep A, B and C, all liver "parameters", etc...) and also abdominal ultrasound and everything looks good. The only issue are my billirubin levels which are high.

What do you guys think? Do you guys suggest anything?

Thanks in advance!

Salas


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Health grounds are second only to security concerns in the rate of rejection for Australia visa applications. An applicant can have their application rejected if the cost of any potential treatment they may need exceeds AU$21,000 over five years.

Records show that 599 potential migrants were denied a visa on health grounds between 2010 and 2011, of these, almost 400 were denied due to the potential cost of treatment.

The AU$21,000 threshold is intended to determine whether an applicant will be a burden on Australian resources, or whether they could prevent an Australian citizen from receiving potentially lifesaving treatment or transplants.

Applicants whose medical conditions could prevent them from receiving a visa include those with HIV, cancer or a heart condition while there are also several cases of applicants with a mental illness and even epilepsy who have been denied a visa.

Source Australia visa health restrictions to be eased


----------



## salas (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you!

Can anyone share some "real life" examples as well?

Cheers


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I would say definetly not an issue. I have epilepsy, have had brain surgery for it, will take medication for life. Also disclosed post natal depression and 2 lots of knee surgery. I waited an age for them to decide and had to provide extra medical information but got my visa just fine. 

Hence gilberts which is not to the same severity as epilepsy in treatment needed etc shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> I would say definetly not an issue. I have epilepsy, have had brain surgery for it, will take medication for life. Also disclosed post natal depression and 2 lots of knee surgery. I waited an age for them to decide and had to provide extra medical information but got my visa just fine.
> 
> Hence gilberts which is not to the same severity as epilepsy in treatment needed etc shouldnt be a problem.


I was about to refer him to you , you saved my efforts 

Wow all this while I didn't realize that you belong to fairer sex . Infact even after reading the post I was like "how and why shel can have post natal issues " 

Cheers to girl power , heeee hawwww


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I am indeed  though I did read men can have post natal depression too! Dont believe it myself, an excuse to not change nappies


----------



## jassmine (Mar 18, 2013)

Recently i came to know that I m slightly Anemic with hemoglobin level 9(it used to be normal before) and I am taking supplements for it. Should i mention this in blood condition and pills question? I have also hypothyroidism and i take medicine for that (which i will mention in pills question) so would it any problem for the finalization of my medical?

Also my husband had jaundice 2 years back but it was hep A which is not very harmful...should I mention this on liver condition question?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

What do you think you should do?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

My all time favorite teacher during my schooling days was my MORAL Science Teacher


----------



## jassmine (Mar 18, 2013)

_shel said:


> What do you think you should do?



I feel i should mention about my thyroid condition and also about my husband's jaundice which he had 2 yrs back but i m not sure about anemia and iron supplements as it is temporary condition


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Quite irrelevant. It doesn't say not to mention anything which is temporary. A bullet to the chest is temporary but would need major surgery & treatment.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Quite irrelevant. It doesn't say not to mention anything which is temporary. A bullet to the chest is temporary but would need major surgery & treatment.


I love your analogies .. Bullet in chest


----------



## salas (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi friends,

I went to the panel doctor today.
I disclosed my condition and brought a report written by my doctor (properly translated in English) stating that this condition doesn't require any treatment nor it will cause me any issues in the future.
The doctor said I would be graded as "B" - I didn't understand if HE was going to grade me as B or if he meant DIPB would do it.
He said further investigation might be required.

Can anyone share any past experience of something similar?

Thanks


----------



## salas (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi friends,

The clinic was nice enough to send me the medical report.
I see in one part that I was graded B by the panel doctor - he also mentioned that my condition doesn't require any treatment or it will give me any complications in the future (just as it was written on my doctor's report).

How does this affect my process?
"Graded-B" candidates go to a different queue or something?

any thoughts are appreciated.

thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Grade B is sent off for further assessment by the commonwealth health officers as the case officer can not make a decision on B grades. Still wont be an issue, though may take a while for them to look at it and make a decision if they have lots of medicals to review.


----------



## salas (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you shel for being so nice and coming to thread to provide answer. That sounds better and I'm relived.

I'm not worried if it delays my grant, it's ok, I can wait - I'm only worried this could lead to a denial...

If anyone who was graded B in the past could provide experiences, that would be helpful.

Regards


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> Quite irrelevant. It doesn't say not to mention anything which is temporary. A bullet to the chest is temporary but would need major surgery & treatment.


i like your style!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

salas said:


> Thank you shel for being so nice and coming to thread to provide answer. That sounds better and I'm relived.
> 
> I'm not worried if it delays my grant, it's ok, I can wait - I'm only worried this could lead to a denial...
> 
> ...


 Listen mine would have been D If they had such a grade! 
Here is what I disclosed....

Epilepsy, brain surgery 2004 plus medication for life for that. 
Knee surgery x2 for displaced knee cap within the 5 years prior to applying. 
Post natal depression in the year of applying. 

I waited, waited, got more medical information at CO request and yes more waiting. Then got my visa without an issue.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi _shel

my wife is diagnosed with hyperthyroidism post her delivery and as per the physician she has to under medication life long.Would that be an issue for visa denial?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

joyshibu said:


> Hi _shel
> 
> my wife is diagnosed with hyperthyroidism post her delivery and as per the physician she has to under medication life long.Would that be an issue for visa denial?


 I wouldn't think would be an issue. It is not something that attracks welfare payments as its not severe enough for their criteria and is not expensive to treat. 

I would include evidence of her ability to work or be a housewife just to show it does not greatly effect her.


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

_shel said:


> I wouldn't think would be an issue. It is not something that attracks welfare payments as its not severe enough for their criteria and is not expensive to treat.
> 
> I would include evidence of her ability to work or be a housewife just to show it does not greatly effect her.


Thanks _shel for the info.. she have hypo not hyperthyroidism .. typo...


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with "LRTI", lower respiratory Tract Infection. Usually related to infection in lungs, which takes some time to heal. And, i don't have much time to complete! Would this cause a problem? I mean being referred and all?


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

What's the treatment required for LRTI?
Does that involve high costs? Will this bring you problems in the future?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Shouldnt be an issue but get it treated and cleared before you go for meds. It can mimic other conditions that they dont want in the country.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

joyshibu said:


> Hi _shel
> 
> my wife is diagnosed with hyperthyroidism post her delivery and as per the physician she has to under medication life long.Would that be an issue for visa denial?


Hello Buddy, I wanted to know if you declared this condition and was there any issue because of this? And finally did you get the visa?

Thanks.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Hello Buddy, I wanted to know if you declared this condition and was there any issue because of this? And finally did you get the visa?
> 
> Thanks.


Do you have any update on this?

I would like to know this as well. I am getting meds for hyperthyroidism and would like to disclose that. Just want to get a heads up on what I would be going through later on.


----------

